# Got a tip from someone I was going to give a 1 star too



## LoveUber1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I did an LAX drop off and the lady was running late (blah blah blah) so he was giving me turn by turn directions and being a pain. But once I dropped her off she said that she will make sure to tip me. So at that point I did not give her a 1 star.

I thought she was total BS but about 10 minutes later she did tip me. I was 2 seconds from giving her a 1 star especially with her big mouth, all the grass her kids left on my floor mats, and the sticky stuff left on my seats from her kids. One of the few times I've received a tip from someone who was a complete ass


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I like to believe that 'some' pax truly understand they are demanding/rushed etc... and not the best 'share' person and compensate with a nice tip. Some people do get their issues.


----------

